# Mbuna Or Not?



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

I Thought These Guys Were mbuna, But I Think They Are Looking More Like Peococks, What Do You Guys Think? Do You Know What Specis They Might be? Ty. :lol:


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

mbuna


----------



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

Do You Think This One Is Mbuna Also?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

ya but I'm no expert on malawians.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

it is mbuna
but it's a hybrid... hard to tell... probably johanii or auratus with something else


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

My LFS has some very similar fish, drawing a blank on the name though. it is a mbuna, i would've bought some if they had females.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, they are Mbuna.

The first looks most like Melanochromis sp. ... funny looking thou, most likely hybrid

The third (and second, the same fish?) look most like Tropheops sp. unknown if an exact species. May turn darker with some blue if male.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

paralabidochromis sp. female. Not common at all! yours looks more brown though. Its a victoria fish and could be long shot. I'll try to google it and find you a photo[/img]

Just a thought i thought i'd throw in


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Is that your fish? ^^^ sorry i forgot to write this in my last post. If so its a paralabidochromis sp. female (im guessing juvies look like that as well)

Sry about the triple post, lol


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

BurgerKing said:


>


no, the OP fish is a malawi cichlid. That is superficially similar, but with a different mouth.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

oh sorry, my mistake. I thought the site i found it on was wrong too. I was just copying info.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Huh. I had no idea that my picture of a rock kribensis was on that site.
Kevin


----------



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

Anybody Know What The Top Fish May Be? :wink:


----------

